# Interest thread-what do you want



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

For a wile ow I know that the rps I've started have been rushed,not really planned or thought out.wile I'm in Wakefield with limited Internet I am going to be using my notepad to start planning out a role play,the planning I will do for months maybe a year depending on its scale.though before I start I don't want to waste time on an rp that no one is interested in.please fill out the poll and let me know what you think.

The ideas:


A noble vision:a fantasy rp
This rp starts with the end of a colossal battle between two armies. The knights of brettonia finally defeat the chaos horde that has been ravaging their northern border. After the battle five knights of the realm meet in the shelter of the nearby villages chapple. They are long friends and honour brothers and wile they prey to the lady of the lake they gain a new cause. A vision of the grail strikes each knight in their sleep.they meet again the next day having thrown down their noble positions and handed their lands across to their heirs now they are questing knights out to serve their goddess and to keep their homelands pure.

March of the north: a chaos fantasy rp
This rp starts with the end of a collosal battle between two armies.The knights of brettonia finally defeat the chaos horde that has been ravaging their northern border but not entirely. The surviving north men flee into the mountains safe from any southern pursuers. The warriors each want their chance to lead the near crippled warband and the sight of darker beings.each player takes the role of either a northern barbarian or a chaos warrior at this point wondering through the campsite that is home to these misfits. A lone sorcerer of tzeentch takes refuge in a cave nearby and one by one you come across the entrance and decide to take a look. The sorcerer has been in contact with the dark gods and has located the wereabouts of a mighty chaos artefact that will allow them to take their revenge. He convinces the players on a quest to collect this artefact and to gain favour with their lords.

Were is your emperor:a fantasy rp
Across the lands of the empire lay many villages. The village of azurestead lies within wissinland the southern most province.when the village is ruined by the arrival of the legendary jack o'cinders a council of those still alive is called. 4 members are chosen to begin a fellowship in an attempt to discover why they were attacked and by whome as they all know that jack o'cinders is not alone he is only summoned.on their quest they gather more into their fellowship and advance their skills.

Ghosts in black: a deathwatch rp
The deathwatch,a secretive organisation of space marines from varied chapters. A new wave of battle brothers have arrived in the watch fortress Arzalkar. the brother hers must adapt to a new style of warfare before they can don the black.this rp tells the story of five marines who are sent to the deathwatch by their chapters,it starts with their arrival and will continue on through their service with different action threads for ach mission before they return to their homeworlds.

The emperors judges:an arbitus rp
The adept us arbitus are the emperors judges,peacekeepers and executioners. They bring his divine justice to the civilian population.this rp follows a group of arbitrators as they seek to protect the forge world of ebonrock III from threats within,without and beyond.

We serve the argent drake: a salamanders rp
Captain Pallas Mir'San of the salamanders second company is a veteran of many battlefields and many warfronts from the tau empires expansions to crusades against chaos occupied star systems but now he faces his most deadly challenge yet. An attempt by the adeptus mechanicus to have a salamanders successor goes horribly wrong as the forces of the immaterial realm influence the first company of sable drakes before they can make any others. Captain Mir'San is challenged with duty of executing the escaped marines before they can find safety in the eye of terror but he is outnumbered and without clues in the war.the only others that accompany him on this journey are his command squad and the strike cruiser "promethius".


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok so revilo seems to want anything fantasy,I have to admit the brettonian knights one i have put the most thought into so far and second would be the deathwatch one.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wanted fantasy one because nobody has one in ages. Plus I think all 3 of the fantasy ones sound good.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I will wait till tomorrow night,choose the top 3,then I will write a short paragraph on each. The written votes on them will decide which I work on further.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

45 views and only 1 vote, disappointing. Why s no one voting, if I continue to have few results ill just have to assume what will be most popular,ill get working on the paragraphs now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

son of azurman said:


> 45 views and only 1 vote, disappointing. Why s no one voting,


Because this thread has been up for less than twelve hours, this is not the mainstay of Heresy and so does not get oceans of traffic compared to other sections, your writing leaves a bit to be desired, theres not much substance to any of these idea's, and your other works can be off putting for some.

I'd throw more things in there, but I'd have to enter the realm of petty and needlessly insulting.

Of the idea's, I like the deathwatch, Brettonian, and chaos ones the most though like I said before they are all just the barest of idea's so there is not much to go on.

Deathwatch allows people the potential to play a variety of chapters, the Brettonian idea looks good in general, and the chaos idea shows some promise.


----------

